# Engine mounted trolling motor



## milnejk (Jun 22, 2006)

I am considering an engine mounted trolling motor. Minn Kota and Marine Products both have units available with 160-165# thrust. Does anyone have experience with these trolling motors?


----------



## JBuck132 (Feb 9, 2014)

I've never seen one mounted on a boat if that answers your question.


----------



## milnejk (Jun 22, 2006)

seems like a good option for an outboard powered boat where a bow mount would be problem.

Just need some real world reports from someone who has used one.

The trim tab mounted motors seemed to have problems, but this option would allow you to steer with steering wheel.


----------



## shotman (Dec 10, 2012)

*Trolling motor*

I have one on my 24ft. Triton, 160# thrust. Have had no problems with it. I got mine so I would not have to get in the hot sun to steer my boat. Was well worth the investment.


----------



## milnejk (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks! I have similar size boat. Can you fish/troll all day on a battery charge?


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

any noticeable effect on fuel consumption?


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

in high wind it is best from the bow


----------



## saltwaterjunky (Aug 17, 2012)

*pics*

NO pics must not be real :**


----------



## shotman (Dec 10, 2012)

*motor*

Tey are real. Got one on my boat. 160# thrust.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Here are the pics of a 160#.

Cliff


----------



## saltwaterjunky (Aug 17, 2012)

*THX*

Kinda was yankn your chain alittle ,Really haven`t seen one before though.till today...Bill


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

shotman said:


> Tey are real. Got one on my boat. 160# thrust.


Are you able to remove it and leave it at home if you didnt want to use it that day? Or is it a more permanent install?


----------



## windjammer (May 22, 2004)

I have had a 80lb thrust Minn Kota engine mount on my 20ft Key West 2020CC for over 9 years and I am very pleased with it's performance. The main reason for an engine mount is that I did not want to cut my bow rail to mount a trolling motor up front. A couple of thing's I have learned with mine, it will run all day with fully charged batteries, the reverse feature does not work very well. It is permanently mounted so you can't take it off, because you have to trim your motor all the way down to keep the trolling motor props under water it limit's the depth of water you can fish in. Hope this info help's. Windjammer


----------



## Doghouse2 (Sep 10, 2005)

How are you guys powering these 160# motors and how long do the batteries stay charged? I've been using a 112# great white and it only lasts about 2-3hrs in the swells etc trolling coonpops on a 26 Pathfinder.

Thanks,

Chris


----------

